# Turbo Torch Map-Pro kit



## Koolkat (Jun 30, 2013)

I got one of these not too long ago, and just got the chance to christen it on a water tank changeout. It has a 12-foot hose (a bit awkward, but I tied up some of it with zip ties, which helps a lot), the snap-in handle with the valve on it, runs off a small disposable bottle of Mapp gas, and has the PL-4 tip as standard. This is quite a big tip for routine plumbing soldering, i thought. When I lit it up, it whistled and the tip got red hot quite quickly. It produced lots of heat and got those 3/4" copper water lines hot in no time.

I like this tool, but my question is, why does the tip get red hot? Can I adjust it so it doesn't? There is an adjustable orifice screw in the bottom of the tip, but I'm not sure how to set that.

Second question: I would maybe like to get a smaller tip, but all I can find are ones for acetylene. These won't work with Mapp or propane, will they?


Anyone use one of these and know how to tune it up?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The red hot tip may be from having the gas turned down too low so it is burning back in the tip...

Other than that I dunno...
Doing service I switched over to a small one on a tank where I just pull the trigger and go...

My B and MC tanks have been in the corner of the garage for years now...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Crank up the pressure.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I have one that I use on occasion but most of the time I just stick with the one that screws onto the bottle. I have a few different size heads for it depending on what I'm working on. 

If none of your local stores sell the different heads you need for Mapp gas, Google Turbotorch tip size chart, look up the numbers and then order them from a place like Amazon.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Turbo Torch and T2's and T3's. 
http://victortechnologies.com/turbo...de=TTT301100&W4Code=TTT400400&W5Code=&W6Code=
Punch in your Zip Code and see who can order them for you.
http://victortechnologies.com/turbotorch/where-to-buy

I've been using their Mapp/Pro tips since the early '70's. What sold me early on was the weight to volume ratio compared to Acetylene.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought everyone's torch glowed red? I use this one a bent tip. 

http://victortechnologies.com/turbotorch/products/detailProduct.html?prodID=0386-0403


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

I use this for 10 yrs now, yes the tip that comes with it is to big for 1/2 3/4 so I bought 3t 4t for lip/map and I always open the regulator all the way then 3/4 turn back so I got right pressure not burning tip


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

turbo torch has gone downhill but still my fav


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The red hot tip may be from having the gas turned down too low so it is burning back in the tip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to buy a third b tank the other week until supply house said $175! Hang on to those or sell them for a lot of $$


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Hang on to those or sell them for a lot of $$


I usually don't sell tools...
I hoard them...
I've got a lot that I don't use gathering dust in the garage...:laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Acetylene burns the hottest so if the tip is ok with acetylene it should be good with anything else but not vice versa. As for the tip glowing as others have said it's from lack of pressure/gas burning too deep in the tip and this isn't the best way to treat a tip but I know guys that don't gaf and are fine so ymmv.

MAPP gas is widely regarded as a safer and easier-to-use substitute for acetylene. In the spring of 2008, true MAPP gas production ended in North America when production was discontinued at the only remaining plant in North America that still manufactured it. Current products labeled "MAPP" are, in fact, MAPP _substitutes._ These versions are stabilized LPG with high levels of propylene.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAPP_gas#cite_note-1

Acetylene burns at 6200F
MAPP gas 5300F
MAPP-PRO 3750F
Propane 3600F


----------

